# Puppy is eating earth worms



## littlefini1 (Aug 24, 2011)

You know the worms that the Robins listen for? The puppy listens too, digs, grabs them then eats them.
Will this hurt him?
Thanks


----------



## fbuitrag (Feb 4, 2010)

I cannot answer your question but my puppy also eats them and not only worms... also ladybugs and beetles and not sure what else. I believe the worms are high protein meat and in some cultures it is actually used for human consumption.


----------



## Wag_More (Jun 7, 2011)

> I cannot answer your question but my puppy also eats them and not only worms... also ladybugs and beetles and not sure what else. I believe the worms are high protein meat and in some cultures it is actually used for human consumption.


If you gut them and fry them, I hear they taste a lot like bacon.

Regular ol' earthworms are not poisonous, if that is what you're wondering. And frankly, dogs put all sorts of horrible things in their mouths - earthworms would be low on my list of things to be worried about them eating


----------



## Papa Deuce (Mar 26, 2007)

i don't know.... is that worse than what mine is always trying to do? She wants to eat deer poop.


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd wager they are pretty healthy to eat actually.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah worms are very high in protein, I would not worry about it at all.


----------



## lisahi (Jun 19, 2011)

My dog likes to catch and nibble on butterflies. :-/


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

*Sigh* I have one who has a penchant for eating those darn grass hoppers... Sometimes to the point where she doesn't want to eat her food (tho I suspect the heat also plays a factor) >.<. I have also wondered of this will hurt her.


----------



## fbuitrag (Feb 4, 2010)

I think chocolate grasshoppers are prized in some countries 

Of course assuming you do not use systemic insectisides on the grass


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Not to my knowledge, if we sid we wouldn't have any grass hoppers lol.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

All of our dogs eat sand burrs, figure that out. If they get one in their paws they limp until we pull it out, but otherwise they seek the plants out and eat them, you would think it would hurt to have them poking their tongues.


----------



## mountain woman (Jun 8, 2011)

Yea.. my dog likes to chase / eat butterflies, eat dirt, ants, grass, and when im not looking will slip the occasional cat turd... but she doesnt really have a big appetite for dogfood. oh yea and when we are walking on the beach she likes to eat dead fish carcasses and hide them in her mouth so i can't see... lovely.


----------



## littlefini1 (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL, thanks, guess we will not worry about the worms!
Thanks a lot.


----------

